# romper vs quebrar



## Gamen

Buenas noches.
Sé que en portugués se usa el verbo "quebrar" para hablar de algo que no está roto en forma completa. "Romper" en portugués entiendo que sería "despedazarse" en forma completa.
Ahora bien, ¿se puede usar el verbo "romper" con el sentido que tiene en español en el siguiente ejemplo?

El reloj *se rompió* cuando se me cayó al piso.
El reloj está *roto* y no funciona.

Posible traducción en portugués:
O relógio *se rompeu* quando caiu no chão.
O relógio está *roto* e não funciona.

¿Es correcta?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nota aclaratoria: Es español usamos más "romper" que quebrar" para hablar de algún mecanismo que se descompuso o de un objeto frágil sufrió averías después de caerse o golpearse, por ejemplo. En sentido estricto "quebrar"  que significa  partirse, rajarse, romperse parcialmente es lo más adecuado. En español usamos frecuentemente "quebrar" con el sentido de "fracturar un hueso".

Se quebró la cadera en el accidente automovilístico. (se fracturó)
Tiró el vaso al piso y lo rompió. (lo rajó o partió)
Le dió un golpe al televisor y lo rompió (lo descompuso)

Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O relógio se quebrou. O relógio está quebrado.

As roupas do mendigo estão rotas/rasgadas. Ri-se o roto do esfarrapado.


----------



## Carfer

Nós usamos '_partir_' ou (talvez com menos frequência) '_quebrar_' para objectos como um copo, os vidros de uma janela, um ramo de árvore, um osso. '_Romper_' é para os tecidos ou semelhantes. No que toca ao relógio que cai ao chão, o vidro do mostrador _'parte-se_' ou '_quebra-se_' mas se apenas deixar de funcionar por efeito da queda, dizemos '_avariou-se_' ou '_estragou-se_', não '_rompeu-se_' como em espanhol.


----------



## Gamen

Gracias Carfer.
Veo que el significado de nuestro "romper" es diferente al que tiene la misma palabra en portugués.
Para nosotros se rompe un vaso, los vidrios de una ventana, la rama de un árbol y hasta las telas o tejidos.
Ahora entiendo por tu explicación Carfer y la de WSE que "romper" en portugués tiene un sentido mucho más restringido que en español y significaría en mi idioma "rasgar" (romper una tela).
Nosotros usamos "romper" para todo (vidrio, tela, madera, la rama de un árbol, papel, muela, un hueso etc.) Inclusive empleamos "romper"  para hablar de un sistema que se descompuso, como había indicado con el ejemplo del reloj y puede ser aplicado a cualquier otro sistema funcional. "Quebrar" en español tiene más bien el sentido de "partirse" en dos o en pedazos grandes. Podríamos, no obstante, usar este verbo -quebrar- para referirnos a vidrios o cristales que se despedazan, pero su uso es bastante menos frecuente que "romper".

Si bien usamos "romper" para todo en general, "quebrar" aparece muchas veces como sinónimo de "fracturar" y este uso es idéntico al que tiene en portugués.
También decimos "se quebró una rama del árbol" (se partió en dos o en pedazos de gran tamaño).

Por otro lado, entiendo que en portugués se usa el participio "rompido" con el auxiliar ter/haver. En español es un error gramatical decir "rompido" y generalmente lo cometen los niños cuando empiezan a hablar. En español usamos siempre "roto" como participio de "romper", ya sea con el auxiliar "haber", ya sea con los auxiliares "ser" o "estar". En Portugués "roto" (participio irregular) entiendo que se usa solo como adjetivo con el verbo "estar" o en las perífrasis verbales con el auxiliar "ser" como ocurre con casi todos los verbos abundantes.

En español se considera un error gramatical inadmisible decir "pior", "desenvolvido", "rompido", "morido" o "escribido", por ejemplo.


----------



## Carfer

'_Rasgar_' também se diz em português com referência a tecidos. Tendencialmente, usamos mais _'rasgar'_ de um ponto de vista dinâmico ('_Rasgou o vestido_') e _'romper'_ de um ponto de vista estático ou quando não está expresso quem ou como rompeu (_'o vestido está roto_', '_o vestido rompeu-se'_). Nada impede, no entanto, que se diga _'o vestido está rasgado_', '_o vestido rasgou-se'_.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Carfer.
De acuerdo con lo que vi en el diccionario, "romper" también se usa en sentido figurado de "terminar una relación".
"Rompi com minha namorada".
Pero en portugués nadie diría "rompi o copo" o "ele rompeu o teclado" porque casi exclusivamente ese verbo se aplica en referencia a "tejidos". ¿Es así o puede haber excepciones?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Muchas gracias Carfer.
> De acuerdo con lo que vi en el diccionario, "romper" también se usa en sentido figurado de "terminar una relación".
> "Rompi com minha namorada".
> Pero en portugués nadie diría "rompi o copo" o "ele rompeu o teclado" porque casi exclusivamente ese verbo se aplica en referencia a "tejidos". ¿Es así o puede haber excepciones?



O verbo '_romper_' tem vários outros sentidos para além desses de quebrar ou terminar uma relação, que não tem de ser sentimental, pode ser uma relação de amizade ou entre estados ('_romper as relações diplomáticas_'). Mas sim, ninguém dirá '_rompeu o copo_' ou '_rompeu o teclado_'. Aí o que cabe é '_partir_' ou '_quebrar'_.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias.
Veo que "romper", además de tener el significado de "rasgar", se usa en sentido figurado con el valor de "terminar una relación de cualquier tipo".
En español también tiene este último significado y los que abarca el verbo "quebrar" en portugués.


----------



## cordobes82

Olá, decidi ressucitar este thread para nao abrir outro com a mesma temática. Sabemos que em espanhol, qualquer coisa que quebra ou deixa de funcionar, "se rompe". É um verbo muito genérico que serve para praticamente todo tipo de situaçao. Já em português, devemos ser mais específicos, pois se na maioria dos casos dizemos "quebrar", em certos casos nao poderiamos e devemos buscar um equivalente mais exato (por exemplo, nunca poderiamos dizer que um papel "quebrou" em português, deveriamos usar um verbo muito específico para esse tipo de material, como "rasgou").

Mas minha dúvida entra quando se trata de outras múltiplas situaçoes. Por exemplo, outro dia um amigo meu tava de chinelo por uma trilha e o "negocinho" que vai entre os dedos, saiu. Em espanhol, é muito fácil relatar o que aconteceu: "la ojota (chinela) se rompió, por eso no pudo seguir caminando". Eu nao saberia como dizer isso de uma forma bem coloquial em português. "Quebrar" nao é, "rasgar" também nao, porque nao é essa a açao, "lascar" também obviamente nao é. O chinelo "se rompeu"...nao me parece tao natural. O chinelo "estragou", poderia ser? Nao tenho certeza.

Obrigado!


----------



## pfaa09

Quebrar, pode ser usado em português de forma figurativa para muitas coisas.
Por exemplo: Quebrar o silêncio (deixar de estar calado e falar) "Após um blackout, o João decidiu quebrar o silêncio e falou."
"O José quebrou (infringiu) as regras ao proceder daquela forma imprudente"
No português do Brasil, usa-se o verbo quebrar para dizer que algo está avariado.
"Meu celular quebrou" "Meu relógio está quebrado".
Rasgar e romper são diferentes.
Rasgar papel, rasgar roupa, é separar partes destes objectos, usa-se as duas mãos e separa-se estes materiais.
Romper é desgastar, é usar em demasia. Material desportivo, como futebol, rompe-se bastante devido a quedas, etc...
As botas de futebol (chuteiras) têm aqueles pitões por baixo, estes rompem-se devido aos movimentos e ao nosso peso.
Romper uma relação com alguém, é acabar com a mesma.
A palavra "roto" usa-se, por exemplo, para definir aquelas calças ou jeans que usam agora que já se compram rotas, com buracos a nível dos joelhos.
Se uma peça de roupa tem buracos "naturais ou não naturais", que foram feitos de propósito, ou por se terem rompido em demasia, dizemos aquela peça de roupa está rota.
Quanto ao chinelo, para situações não definidas, que não sabemos ao certo se partiu, descolou, desencaixou (sair do sítio), optamos logo por dizer, "estragou-se".
Depois de observarmos melhor, podemos ser mais específicos e aplicar o verbo correcto.
Normalmente esse "negócio" - não sei o termo ao certo - desencaixa da parte inferior da sola do chinelo, e basta voltar a encaixá-lo no sítio.
Sempre que existe algo que está encaixado ou preso noutro material (que é este caso) e se solta, dizemos: "Desencaixou-se", caso se tenha danificado e não seja possível voltar a encaixar no sítio, dizemos: "Partiu-se" ou Estragou-se".
Na variante portuguesa do Brasil, é bem mais simples, basta dizer: "O chinelo quebrou".
Aqui em Portugal, algo que cai ao chão e se desfaz em pedaços, dizemos "quebrou", copos, jarra, etc...
No campo das expressões, da gíria popular, temos montes de termos que seriam logo aplicados. Por exemplo:
"O chinelo foi de vela", "O chinelo já era" e por aí fora...


----------



## Alentugano

Não estou tão certo se os brasileiros diriam "o chinelo quebrou".


----------



## anaczz

Nesse caso específico das tiras do chinelo, diria "arrebentou(-se)": o chinelo arrebentou ou a tira do chinelo arrebentou.
Creio que ninguém diria que o chinelo quebrou, a não ser que a sola se partisse em duas, ou coisa assim, mesmo assim, teria de explicar do quê, exatamente, estava falando.


----------



## pfaa09

anaczz said:


> Nesse caso específico das tiras do chinelo, diria "arrebentou(-se)": o chinelo arrebentou ou a tira do chinelo arrebentou.
> Creio que ninguém diria que o chinelo quebrou, a não ser que a sola se partisse em duas, ou coisa assim, mesmo assim, teria de explicar do quê, exatamente, estava falando.


Ok, entendi perfeitamente. "Quebrar" neste sentido figurado de "Avariar" é mais para aparelhos e gerigonças
Nestes casos o uso do verbo "Rebentar/Arrebentar" ou "Estragar" seriam os mais escolhidos.


----------



## Caçamba

El reloj *se rompió* cuando se me cayó al piso.
O relógio quebrou ao cair no chão.
El reloj está *roto* y no funciona.
O relógio está estragado e não funciona.


----------



## AlexSantos

Aqui no Brasil dizemos que a alça do chinelo arrebentou (se ela se partiu) ou soltou (se ela simplesmente desencaixou do chinelo).

Também ressalto que existem no Brasil os verbos *"escangalhar"* e *"enguiçar"*, que são quase sinônimos de "quebrar", mas que são usados quase exclusivamente para máquinas ou aparelhos eletrônicos que estão aparentemente intactos, mas deixaram de funcionar.

O relógio *escangalhou. *(está intacto por fora, mas não marca mais as horas)
O carro *enguiçou*. (está inteiro, mas parou de funcionar)


----------



## anaczz

pfaa09 said:


> Ok, entendi perfeitamente. "Quebrar" neste sentido figurado de "Avariar" é mais para aparelhos e gerigonças
> Nestes casos o uso do verbo "Rebentar/Arrebentar" ou "Estragar" seriam os mais escolhidos.


Rebentar não é um verbo muito usado (em nenhum dos seus sentidos:brotar, arrebentar, estourar), talvez em poesias, talvez em alguns grupos, mas, no geral, ouço mais "arrebentar".
Estragar pode ser usado para um objeto ou aparelho, mas é usado, preferencialmente, para coisas perecíveis e também para abstratas.
Esse arroz está estragado.
Ficamos sem energia e tudo o que estava na geladeira estragou(-se).

Ia fazer uma surpresa e você estragou tudo!


----------

